# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  الدلالة المُطْلَقة للفعل الماضي في القرآن الكريم .

## خديجة إيكر

الفعل هو ما تضمن حدثا مقترنا بزمن معين . فالأفعال تنقسم بانقسام الزمن، و لكل فعل حدٌّ زمني ثابت بحيث لا يتحدد الفعل إلا بتعيين زمن وقوعه. ويعتبر الفعل الماضي لبنة أساسية من لبنات اللغة العربية عامة والقرآن خاصة ، وهو كذلك الزمن الأصلي للفعل في اللغة العربية بينما الأزمنة الأخرى ، كالمضارع والمستقبل والأمر، متفرعة عنه.
غير أن القرآن القرآن الكريم قد تعالى عن الإسناد الوضعي للأزمنة الفعلية : فالفعل القرآني معجز، حيث يجمع بين مناسبته للسياق والمقام ، و بين أدائه للمعنى وتحقيقه لمقصد الخطاب القرآني . 
وبتتبعنا للفعل الماضي في القرآن الكريم ، يتبين لنا أن الزمن ــ في الكثير من الأحيان ــ قد يكون مُلغىً تماما من الفعل الماضي ، إذ يصبح دالاًّ على الدوام و الأبدية . 
إن الفعل الذي يسميه النحاة بالماضي يخرج عن دلالته الحرفية التي عُرِف بها إلى دلالة أكبر، وهي الإطلاق والأبدية حيث تنتفي فيه الزمنية ، ليصبح فعلا معجزا أبديا ومستقبليا دالا على الزمن المطلق .و هناك الكثير من الآيات القرآنية التي تتجلى فيها هذه الظاهرة بوضوح ، و سنكتفي بالتمثيل لها ببعض الآيات :
* قال سبحانه :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: خلق الإنســــــان علمه البيــــــان  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الرحمن / 2 ــ 3 ، وقال عز و جل كذلك :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه و بالوالدين إحسانا  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  الإسراء / 23 ، فمَنْ مِنّا حين يتلو هاتين الآيتين يفهم منهما غير الإطلاق و الأبدية ، فالله تبارك و تعالى خالق الإنسان و بارؤه منذ الأزل ، و هو أيضا الذي قضى و يقضي و سيقضي إلى الأبد بألا يُعبَد سواه و بأن يُحْسَن للوالدين . 
* وقال جل جلاله :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وكان الله عفوا غفورا  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: النساء / 99 . إنَّ (كان) في هذه الآية فعل ماض من حيث الصيغة ، ولكن دلالته على الزمان تفيد الأبدية ، ذلك أن الله سبحانه متعالٍ عن الزمان والمكان، وصفاتُه سبحانه كذلك غير محدودة في الزمان والمكان ، بل هي أزلية لا بداية لها و لا نهاية ، وهي ملازمة له جل و علا . و من هذه الصفات صفتا العفو والمغفرة المذكورتان في الآية و اللتان تدلان على كمال ألوهيته وعظمته .
* و يقول عز و جل :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: أخرج منها ماءها و مرعاها  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  النازعات / 31 ، و يقول تعالى أيضا :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وسع كرسيه السماوات و الأرض  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  البقرة / 255 ، ويقــول :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إنا هديناه السبيل إما شاكرا و إما كفورا  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: الإنسان / 3 ، حيث نلاحظ أن الأفعال التي اشتملت عليها الآيات ــــ إن صح أن نسميها أفعالاً و هي من الخالق تبارك و تعالى ــــ وهي إخراج الماء والمرعى ، وسَعَة الكرسي ، وهداية البشر، كلها أفعال مطلقة. فهي منسوبة إلى الله جل جلاله المتعالي عن الزمن، فلا يمكن أن تدل على زمن معين وإن كانت في ظاهرها دالة على الماضي.
و بالإضافة إلى ما ذُكِر من أفعال صادرة عنه سبحانه ، هناك أفعال ماضية في القرآن الكريم خرجت كذلك عن معناها النحوي وألغيت فيها الظاهرة الزمنية ، دون أن تكون منسوبة إليه تبارك و تعالى : 
* كقوله عز و جل :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  إن الصلاة كانت على المؤمنين كتابا موقوتا  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  النساء / 102 ، فشعيرة الصلاة باعتبارها ركنا من أركان الإسلام وعمادَ الدين، كانت ولم تزل وستظل فريضة موقوتة، لا يمكن تعطيلها في المجتمع الإسلامي، إلى أن يرث الله الأرض ومن عليها . 
* وقوله سبحانه :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إن المنافقين في الدرك الأسفل من النار ولن تجد لهم نصيرا إلا الذين تابواوأصلحوا و اعتصموا بالله و أخلصوا دينهم لله فأولئك مع المؤمنين  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  النساء / 145- 146 الذي وردت فيه أفعال تُشرَط على المنافقين في أي زمن كان ماضيا أوحاضرا أو مستقبلا ، ألا وهي التوبة والإصلاح والاعتصام بحبل الله لكي يُصنَّفوا ضمن المؤمنين .
*و قوله جل و علا أيضا :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  قد أفلح المؤمنون  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  المؤمنون / 1 . حيث نلاحظ أن فعل (أفلح) غير مقترن بزمن كذلك رغم إسناده للماضي لأن فلاح المؤمنين كان وسيكون دائما طالما تحقَّقَ فيهم شرط الإيمان وما يستتبعه من صفاتٍ وأعمالٍ مرتبطة به ، والتي عدَّدَتْها السورة القرآنية .

----------

